# Epson XP-430 blank pages



## mzmolly65 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi all, new to forum and not very computer literate. This is a fairly new printer and it was working fine. Suddenly it's printing blank pages. Ink levels are fine (low but not empty), paper running through normally. Ran a test page .. blank. Ran a nozzle check and anything else that could trouble shoot and nothing, still printing blank pages.

Any thoughts or suggestions before I try returning it to the store.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You could uninstall the Epson software/drivers, reboot, and perform a fresh install. That should rule out a software issue.

But if a test page is blank, I'd say the print head is clogged or the printer is faulty. If it's new enough that you can return it, I would get it replaced.


----------

